# Bathroom Exhaust Fan / Heat Loss



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I would be looking to put the fan close to the shower, and far from a door. If you put it too close to a door, it will tend to suck air from the adjoining room. (And if you close the door, then you are getting minimal airflow out of the bathroom) Having the fan on the opposite side of the room from the heat register, as you describe, sounds ideal. Ceiling sounds like the better place to have the fan, on the assumption that warm, moist air rises.

You will lose some heat when the fan is running, but it beats having a moldy shower and flaking paint. What concerns me more is how much heat is one losing when the fan is not running? I don't have an answer for you on that. An exhaust fan replaces perhaps 8 inches of insulation with a 20 gage flap of galvanized steel. On a windy day I can hear the flap moving in my bathroom --- how much air is being lost?


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

SPS-1 said:


> You will lose some heat when the fan is running, but it beats having a moldy shower and flaking paint. What concerns me more is how much heat is one losing when the fan is not running? I don't have an answer for you on that. An exhaust fan replaces perhaps 8 inches of insulation with a 20 gage flap of galvanized steel. On a windy day I can hear the flap moving in my bathroom --- how much air is being lost?


:glasses: There is an Inline Sleeve Collar that holds a Floating Ball, Seals the Vent Pipe when the Fans Off .. Like most surprises when your the 2nd or 3rd Owner .. The Bathroom comes with 2 oddly place Ceiling Lights , If I went up through the Ceiling I'd be looking at the Ceiling Light more centralized as I'd get one of those Exhaust Fan / Ceiling Light Combined.. Side Note : As I'm NOT saying it can't be done , the Crawl Space in the Ceiling is just that and taking in the rafters one would be working on their Belly to do the Installation..lol.. :vs_OMG:


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

the ideal location is above the toilet and near the shower. You can put them in the wall but remember that steam tends to accumulate near the ceiling so higher up would be better as well. 
nutone has a huge selection of bath fans and parts an internal damper will help with the heat loss









http://www.nutone.com/products/product-line/ventilation-fans


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Why force moisture laden air from inside the structure to the outdoor atmosphere when it is needed inside the structure in the winter months. I've never been able to understand that theory.


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Why force moisture laden air from inside the structure to the outdoor atmosphere when it is needed inside the structure in the winter months. I've never been able to understand that theory.


:surprise: True Enough, But Unless Someone Can come up with a Sure Fire way to Prevent Condensation from Pooling on the Bathroom Window Sill after a Shower... Or Keep the Heat in Generated by the Heating Furnace during those Cold Canadian Winters with a Window Open a Crack.. We're Sunk Bud, Just Saying:glasses::vs_cool:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

NorPlan said:


> :surprise: True Enough, But Unless Someone Can come up with a Sure Fire way to Prevent Condensation from Pooling on the Bathroom Window Sill after a Shower... Or Keep the Heat in Generated by the Heating Furnace during those Cold Canadian Winters with a Window Open a Crack.. We're Sunk Bud, Just Saying:glasses::vs_cool:


If the bath door must be closed, fan in wall discharging to another room in the house where moisture is needed, shorter showers with less water temperature , insulate bath window on the outside during winter months, and furnace blower running are a few ways to accomplish the task.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> If the bath door must be closed, fan in wall discharging to another room in the house where moisture is needed, shorter showers with less water temperature , insulate bath window on the outside during winter months, and furnace blower running are a few ways to accomplish the task.




Surly you must be joking right? The heat loss from a small exhaust fan is probably minimal and the benefits of running it far out weigh any benefit of saving a couple btu's of heat. Put the fan on a timer to avoid lengthy run times.
I prefer to exit through a wall in lieu of the ceiling because I hate adding roof penetrations. Keeping a window cracked will improve performance and bring in fresh air. Unless you of course your house has a make up air system. 
Not all houses dry out in the winter. Older drafty house's tend to, but newer air sealed houses are plenty moist and require attention just to keep humidity down. Ducting a bathroom exhaust fan to another room is one - a code violation, two - may add to a current moisture problem, and three - who wants the bouquet of your morning evacuation throughout the rest of the house.
:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

Yodaman said:


> . But newer air sealed houses are plenty moist and require attention just to keep humidity down. Ducting a bathroom exhaust fan to another room is one - a code violation, two - may add to a current moisture problem, and three - who wants the bouquet of your morning evacuation throughout the rest of the house.
> :vs_no_no_no:


:glasses: Ground Water is a Problem Here , lots of Pooling in the Backyard come Spring... Got to keep the DeHumidifier running Every Available Minute in the Off Peak Hours...lol... And a Big 10-4 on a Bouquet of O'De Pou ...:devil3:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Once again esthetics prevail over common sense.

Oh, BTW, Glade Cinnamon / Roses has been on the market for several decades and probably shortly after man decided to POOP in his living quarters.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have both -- a ceiling exhaust fan and a room-to-room fan acting as a circulation fan to blow air into the shower. My shower is built-in (closed on top) and getting good airflow through it to dry it out, is a challenge. In the winter (actually most of the year), I just run the circulation fan after a shower.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> If the bath door must be closed, fan in wall discharging to another room in the house where moisture is needed, shorter showers with less water temperature , insulate bath window on the outside during winter months, and furnace blower running are a few ways to accomplish the task.





SeniorSitizen said:


> Once again esthetics prevail over common sense.
> 
> Oh, BTW, Glade Cinnamon / Roses has been on the market for several decades and probably shortly after man decided to POOP in his living quarters.



Sorry Sr., .....telling someone, who is requesting advice, that it is OK to vent your bathroom exhaust fan into another part of the house is just plain wrong for the reasons I already stated. :vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:


----------

